# Any keen cyclists?



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

I love going for a ride out in the nice weather. Waiting for my new bike to arrive in stock, going from a mountain bike to a hybrid.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I used to be a good few years ago used to ride 30 miles every day just for the hell of it


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm gunna cycle to work a few times when I get my new one. Not a very straight forward route from boro to darlo but I wont mind if the weather holds up.


----------



## td_100 (Jun 26, 2013)

Yep used to race in my youth and still ride now

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Just bought this little beauty!  Have not actually rode it yet as my knee is swollen up. Cant wait to get out on it.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Guzi said:


> my knee is swollen up.


You need to train your quadriceps muscles (front of thigh) with leg extensions and your calf muscles with calf raises as quads and calfs support the knee joint.
Stationary cycling without loads is also good as a warm-up to get the joint cynovial fluid going.

Thing to avoid at the moment are quad stretches as they over-bend the knee joint (and are counter productive to building them up)

PS: I just trained two of my clients up to complete the 60 miles Manchester-to-Blackpool race, who raised a hugh amount of ££,£££s for charity

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=340641


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks like a nice bit of kit I still have my Cannondales from back when I used to cycle 

















Must start using them again


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Trusty basic Specialized Sirrus - not pricey or flashy.

Difference is I ride it 20 miles a day as my work commute.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

mmm , i didnt know " keen cyclists " used hybrids !!


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

My old bikes - 1996 Gary Fisher 'Montare' (w/slick tyres for the daily commute), 1997 Specialized 'FSR Comp' (the weekend warrior) and the project 199? Klein 'Pulse Pro' (fancied refurbing a feather-light fancy)

Nice 'Dales you've there Yellow-TT - SuperV by any chance?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I've currently got a 1994 Orange P7.

A 2000 Orange P7.

And a commuting steed in the shape of a Dahon Matrix - a full size folding bike.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Santacruz Nomad,,,, Kona Coilair ,,,, GaryFisher Sugar 3,,,,,,,,,,,, hardly get a chance to use any of them [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Darren_d (Jun 20, 2013)

Bianchi C2C Via Nirone Road Bike
Focus carbon hardtail
Merida 96-1000d full suss race MTB

Cycle frequently, not as much as I'd like, have entered a few races over the past few years too. However it's a lot easier to lace up some running shoes and get out the door.


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> Guzi said:
> 
> 
> > my knee is swollen up.
> ...


thanks for the advice. I've had a cruciate ligament op (ACL) a couple of years ago, so after running or footie it swells up. For some reason it swelled up quite bad a couple of weeks ago overnight, god knows how it happened and I wasn't able to bend it much. Getting back to 'normal' now. Started doing quad building yesterday.


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

roddy said:


> mmm , i didnt know " keen cyclists " used hybrids !!


This hybrid pro can keep up with road bikes 

When I said keen I didn't mean any Bradley Wiggins in the house, I just go out for fun.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Guzi said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Guzi said:
> ...


PM me for advice if you want. I'm happy to help


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Guzi said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > mmm , i didnt know " keen cyclists " used hybrids !!
> ...


and that is the most important thing


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

I usually prefer to go out on my MTB - Rocky Mountain Altitude 50 but just picked up this yesterday and looking forward to getting some longer runs in...draw the line at shaving legs though!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

slg said:


> draw the line at shaving legs though!!


Thought you did that anyway :lol: :wink:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

looks nice mate,,, ( might be worth the effort  )


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

looks nice mate,,, ( might be worth the effort  )


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hope so, electric gears taking a bit of getting used to though along with different spd's.

Cheers


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm riding one of these at the moment. Deal was so good I bought 2 ! (one for the missus - but she prefers to use my old mountain bike, so it's got to go). RRP £850 - got them for £499 each ;-)

Ridgeback Cerium 2012 with carbon forks.
(Size : 58cm)










If anyone wants a bargain pm me - its literally unused ;-)


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

I still use a 7 year old Trek 2100 that was imported from the States, its virtually been rebuilt over time, so the frame is original. Before changing jobs I was doing 50 miles a day commuting on it, best bit was I could eat anything I wanted


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

slg said:


> Hope so, electric gears taking a bit of getting used to though along with different spd's.
> 
> Cheers


electric gears ????? love the spd, have them aon all my bikes


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

roddy said:


> electric gears ????? love the spd, have them aon all my bikes


Yes, Di2 Ultegra. Instead of a lever or button & a cable, they're operated via buttons where the gear levers would normally be to change gears. Front & rear derailleur are powered by a rechargeable battery housed on the underneath of the frame.

I'm not a fan of the spd on the MTB, have no confidence in them (or maybe myself) when the going gets tricky / rocky but see the advantage on the climbs.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

My felt AR2









And Fuji D6










2 iron mans this year, exmoor and Luxembourg so doing rather a lot of cycling!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Oooooooohhhh drool drool ,,,,,, I would love either of those !!!!! I remember seing a fuji in california way back ,,,class bike 8)


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Very nice bikes...I was thinking about training for a triathlon never mind an ironman!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Do it, it's highly addictive!


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

J55TTC said:


> Do it, it's highly addictive!


It's the getting started that's putting me off. Not knowing what training to do, etc. Have access to a swimming pool during the week, the cycling part should be ok, it's the gym work & running then recovering I need to find out about.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Have a look at what triathlon you're going to do. Some have a pool swim others open water. Open water swimming is harder than pool swimming, don't train in a pool for a lake swim!

Cycling is all about putting the miles in. Just go out and do distances similar to that of the event you're thinking of.

Running, again just get out there. Start with a couple of km's and build on it.

Frequency is down to how fit you are, listen to your body and don't train through pain. Slight discomfort is ok though. I run twice a week, cycle once and swim once. Distances vary depending on how I feel. I do hit the weights down the gym too, a full body workout kept away from the other training so its usually like this:

Saturday: long run - 15km+
Sunday: cycle - swim - cycle -15km to the lake, 3-4km open water swim, 30-40km ride home
Monday rest 
Tuesday weights
Wednesday rest
Thursday 5km run
Friday rest.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

lookes like a great day for all down at the Ride London Surrey classic 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Wet :roll:


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Right up my street to do a triathlon apart from the fact i'm a terrible swimmer lol


----------

